
Proof that with the right software anything can “fly” (SN6 test hop from SpaceX) - ChuckMcM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdAKrzOLQTg
======
ChuckMcM
There are a number of videos of the Starship "serial number 6" or SN6 test hop
but this is the official SpaceX one. As such it is shot by a drone and has
some shots of the Raptor engine during the flight.

I have always been a rocket/space enthusiast (was planning to be an Astronaut
until my vision stopped being 20/20) and one of my favorite books on the
subject is Sutton's "Rocket Propulsion Elements." One of the things that was
clear from this text was just how difficult it is to manage the thrust of a
rocket engine. Many engines had 2 or maybe 3 "settings" but the continuously
variable thrust of the Raptor was pretty much considered "impossible" for a
long time.

